# porter cable 7800 drywall sander



## Pbpaints (Mar 12, 2014)

I am stuck and need major advice. The foam bad keeps popping out so we tried to adjust the bolt, and now it's all screwed up. Does any one have advice on how to properly adjust the pad. I feel like it's sitting to high and not getting a proper seal to the drywall. Also the machine is shaking I feel to much. I have to eat dinner now but any advice would be great or if I did not give enough info please ask me more.
Thanks
I need this fixed by the morning


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Pbpaints said:


> I am stuck and need major advice. The foam bad keeps popping out so we tried to adjust the bolt, and now it's all screwed up. Does any one have advice on how to properly adjust the pad. I feel like it's sitting to high and not getting a proper seal to the drywall. Also the machine is shaking I feel to much. I have to eat dinner now but any advice would be great or if I did not give enough info please ask me more. Thanks I need this fixed by the morning


It sounds like the bearing a shot in the head of that sander is an easy fix you just have to get the part for it.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

My trick to keep the foam pad on is to get a 60-grit piece of sandpaper and make cut it round, bigger than that washer, then make a hole in the center for the bolt. And put it under the washer to hold the foam pad down. I never used to have that problem. 

As far as your other problems........Things need to be balanced/centered, or it will vibrate. 

Go rent one if you need it that bad to finish your job. And take yours in to get fixed if you can't figure it out.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Did you ever fix your problem?

Now I reread your post and don't understand how I could set too high. The sanding disc should be flush with the outer edge of the sander or hair below.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Throw it away and get a festool


----------

